# Barth Brooks Tickets 8/6/22 Houston



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

I have 4 tickets for Garth Brooks this Saturday. Each pair of tickets are in different sections. I'm just wanting my money back. It's $200 per pair of tickets

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

